# New baby at Maranatha farm



## maranatha minis (Jul 4, 2010)

This is our 1st home bred pony!! Master's Golden Bonnies Pride X Maranatha's Masters Touch, I will be repeating this cross agian!! Reflection looks just like her sire.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/maranathaminis/maranathasreflectionofthemasterstou.jpg

She is 9 days old today. She was born while I was at a show in OK.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 5, 2010)

Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow. Now that's a foal I'd like to have. Congrats!


----------



## crponies (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations! I can see why you'd repeat that cross.


----------

